# && سباكة المعادن &&



## ali1001 (9 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

يا اخوانى مادور المهندس الصناعى فى سباكة المعادن؟؟؟؟

ارجو الرد

وشكرا


----------



## صناعي1 (24 فبراير 2007)

*دور المهندس الصناعي في السباكة*

السلام عليكم،
باعتقادي ان دور المهندس الصناعي قد يكون في 

تحديد عملية السكب المناسبة استنادا الى المواد الخام و المواصفات المطلوبة و الكلف .. الخ.
تصميم عملية السكب و الية العمل.
كما ان عملية السكب تتطلب معرفة بخصائص المواد و العملية نفسها، و يكون مهندس التصنيع له قدرة اكبر على التعامل مع مثل هذه العمليات.

:1:


----------



## zezo0 (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخى صناعى1


----------



## امجدغازي (7 مارس 2007)

اعتقد يا اخي ان دور المهندس الصناعي تحديد العمليه الملائمه وعمل القوالب ومراقبة سير العمليه اثناء السكب


----------



## بكوري (29 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اعتقد ان المهندس الصناعي المسؤل عن عملية السباكة بكل جوانبها ويتحتم عليه في سبيل ذلك ان 
1-يحيط بما فيه الكفايه بالمواد الصناعية (خواصها, بنيتها التركيبية, القابلية للاذبة)
2-تكون لذيه خلفية عن انواع عمليات السباكة المختلفة
3-خلفية جيدة حول مخططات الطور للسبائك المختلفة
4-قدرة علي تصميم العملية
5-تحديد تكلفة العملية ودراسة الخيارات الاخري
6-التقيد بالمواصفات ودرجة الجودة المطلوبتين
7-تحديدعمليات التشطيب النهائية للمنيج
هذا باختصارما اتصوره عن دور المهندس الصباعي فيما يتعلق بالسباكه


----------



## MONJD (4 أبريل 2007)

*دور المندس الصناعي في سباكة المعادن*

يظهر دور المندس الصناعي في سباكة المعادن في عملية تصميم القالب والنموذج الذي سيتم سكب المعدن به وأيضا فلإن المهندس الصناعي قادر على تحديد الكميات والمواصفات للمواد الخام والمعادن التي سيتم صهرها ( المعادن التي تصهر تحتاج أحياناً لمواصفات معينة تبعاً للمنتج الذي سيتم تصنيعه ) وأيضا فإن معرفة المهندس الصناعي بالمشاكل التي قد تواجه الفنيين أثناء عملية السكب لها دور كبيير :79: :15:


----------



## ENG-COOL (30 أبريل 2007)

ممكن كيف نجسب الشحنة للأفران و أيضاً وزن الشحنة و التكاليف المسبوك بأي نوع


----------



## osanero (5 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس صناعي حديث التخرج اعمل في مجال السباكة المشكلة انني تخصصت في مجال الادارة اكثر من التصنيع واعاني من مشاكل في تصميم المصبات والمغذيات حيث ان استراتيجية الشركة هي خدمة زبون وليس انتاج مستمر لقطعة معينة


----------



## أبو رزق (9 مايو 2007)

أريد التعرف على كيفية تلميع المعادن الرجاء كل من له خلفية الرد علي بكل أمانة وأنا خريج كيمياء


----------



## عبدوالفيومى (18 مايو 2007)

ممكن سورس اينفينتور وشرحه من الاخوه الكرام


----------



## محمد انور انور (22 مايو 2007)

المهندس الانتاجى فى الواجهة


----------



## اشرف33 (2 مارس 2010)

اخى سؤالك غير واضح اما اذا كنت بتسال فى العموم وارجو الايضاح ماذا تقصد بالسباكه لانها متنوعه فى هذا المجال


----------

